# Hospital Scare



## Buffalo21 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yesterday, during a alleged routine gastric operation, my wife had a heart attack, they were able to stabilizer her and finish the operation. Instead of the routine 2-3 day recovery on a surgery floor, she was kept overnight in recovery area and will be transferred to a cardiac floor.

we are now in a medical limbo, no one is totally sure of the next step,  other than a long testing period is about to start.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow. That is a scare. Best wishes, Jack to you and your wife's speedy recovery.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh wow, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 6, 2021)

Hoping it all comes out well. Hang in there, are thoughts and prayers are with you. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh man, close one.  I had a similar thing happen. Glad she's OK
-Mark


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 6, 2021)

I also hope for a speedy recovery for the love of your life.


----------



## brino (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh crap Jack,

Scary for sure.
I hate feeling helpless.

Let us know if there's any way we can help!

Brian


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm sorry for the tough times you're going through and I wish you and your wife all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.

She is in the best place to sort it all out though and prevent problems in the future.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 6, 2021)

Holy cow!
Well, it's a blessing she was where she was when it happened.
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2021)

Wishing for the best, and hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear of her misfortune. Glad she’s stable now. Our prayers going up for her and you and your family. 
Hang in there.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 7, 2021)

I hope that she is doing ok.
Any updates?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 7, 2021)

The wife came home late this afternoon, on 3 or 4 different heart meds, she has to start cardiac follow up on Monday morning


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm glad she's home and wish her the very best. I'm sure she's happy to be home too.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 7, 2021)

My world would grind to a halt if anything happens to my wife.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.  If one had to have a heart attack the best place for it is on the OR table. Did they cath her quickly?   Damage can be limited by acting quickly, so hopefully, her prognosis is good.


----------



## brino (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack,

Thanks for the update, I have been thinking of both of you.
I am glad that things are starting to return to normal.
I hope both recoveries (initial surgery and cardiac issues) are quick and full.

-brino


----------

